# Watermelon



## goodgiver (Sep 12, 2004)

Does anyone have any recipes for watermelon ?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 12, 2004)

I made some watermelon sorbet last summer that turned out reallly well.  Let me see if I can find the recipe again and I will post it tomorrow.

Have you ever served it marinated in vodka and seasoned with fresh cracked black pepper?  Yowza.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 13, 2004)

*Here is one I make regularly*

Refreshing watermelon drink:

1 seedless watermelon cut into chunks
2 small glasses of ice cold water
3 tbsp of sugar or less (depending on how sweet the watermelon is)

Add everything to a blender and blend until well incorporated.  Pour in a pitcher and place it in the refrigerator until nice and cold.  

Stir it with a long spoon before pouring it into glasses (sediments will float to the top and liquid will be down so it's important to stir).  

Serve with a lemon wedge and a sprig of mint.  

I like to serve this with BBQ's and the flavor of this cannot be beat on a hot summer day.  I am also not a very punch or sour drinks kind of a person so I like this because it's on the sweet side.  Kids and adults alike enjoy it.  

You can also blend this and the pour it in an icecream maker to make a sorbet.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 13, 2004)

WATERMELON WONDER

makes 3 cups

2 cups watermelon		
1 cup lemon-lime soda	
2T lime juice
2/3 cup ice cubes

Freeze watermelon; remove and let stand 10minutes.  Combine watermelon soda and juice in blender; blend til smooth; add ice cubes one at a time and process til smooth


----------



## mudbug (Sep 13, 2004)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any recipes for watermelon ?


Looked today and could not find the sorbet recipe I promised.  The others listed below sound pretty good too, tho!


----------



## Vegas Girl (Sep 13, 2004)

Haven't tried this, but here's an easy one I found in a magazine.

CREAMY WATERMELON PIE

1 3-oz. pkg. watermelon gelatin
1/4 cup boiling water
1 12-oz. container thawed Cool Whip
2 cups cubed seeded watermelon
1 9-inch graham cracker crust

In large bowl, dissolve gelatin in boiling water.  Cool to room temperature.
Whisk in Cool Whip.  Fold in watermelon.  Spoon into pie crust.  Refrigerate a few hours until set.


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 14, 2004)

Watermelon Gaspacho

Watermelons are int he same family as cucumbers, so it's a natural.  Not a sweet or a dessert, but definitely watermelon-y, and a good way to use up bits and pieces of the other veggies

4-6 c cubed waterlmelon(seedless)
2 peeled, seeded, diced tomatoes (or 1 c tomato puree)
1/2 green bell pepper ( or a yellow, or a red)
2 Tbs diced sweet onion
2 c salt-free cold chicken stock, or vegetable stock
Salt and pepper to taste
Throw it all in the blender, food processor or in a bdeep bowl and use your hand blender and puree until it's the texture you like--smooth or chunky.  Season to taste, and chill.  Just before serving, you can drop in a dollop of plain yogurt, sprinkle with fresh herbs like parsley, thyme, lemon thyme, basil, etc.


----------



## htc (Sep 30, 2004)

I recently made watermelon sorbet...couldn't find one recipe to suit my needs (I don't have a sorbet machine), so I just pieced stuff together.   I used 1/2c sugar and 1/2c water (melted the sugar in the water) and added that to my watermelon puree.  I then froze it in a metal pan and took it out several times to stir it up.  

I got feedback from others on the post that the more you mix it while freezing the smoother it turns out.  

Sorry this wasn't more specific, it was my first time, and just kind of winged it.  Turned out pretty good, ended up making watermelon marguritas out of it.


----------

